# Lake Winfield Scott



## riprap (May 13, 2014)

This is one of my favorite places to visit, but I can't believe the price has gone up to $18.00 a night for no power and water! Then they want a $9 reservation fee on top of that. Surely they have done some upgrades to the bath houses or something to justify this rate increase. Has anybody been lately?


----------



## loggerhead (May 13, 2014)

I was there three weeks ago trout fishing did not see any upgrades. Don't know why they went up on price. We stay at Vogal.


----------



## riprap (May 13, 2014)

Is the fishing similar at vogel? I have never stayed there. I guess they still stock it too?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 14, 2014)

The fishing at Vogel is NOTHING like the fishing at WS.  I camped there the last week of March and the bathhouses weren't even open, but they certainly looked like they haven't been upgraded in... a few decades.


----------



## riprap (May 14, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The fishing at Vogel is NOTHING like the fishing at WS.  I camped there the last week of March and the bathhouses weren't even open, but they certainly looked like they haven't been upgraded in... a few decades.



Does nothing mean better or worse.

I have always had good luck on trout and perch at Winfield. I went ahead and made a reservation at Vogel just for the power. Looks like a cool weekend and the kids may need some heat at night. Online it looks like they have a nice playground for my kids to enjoy. They are one and three so we have to go with convenience for now. 

 Although they keep it up, WS definitely could use some upgrades. I still love it there. I can just drive over there for some fishing.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 14, 2014)

Stocking numbers from a few weeks ago: Winfield got something like 1200 trout, Vogel got 300.

They are very different lakes.  Your kids might actually enjoy Vogel more, and as you said, it's about a 10 minute drive over Wolfpen Gap to Winfield.


----------



## riprap (May 19, 2014)

Spent a cold wet weekend at Vogel. The campground was nice but there SURE was a lot of traffic in the campground. Every time we went for a bike ride we had to stop 10 times for cars. I don't know if it was joy riders, or people needing to go to the store a lot.


----------



## riprap (May 19, 2014)

BTW, Winfield has one site with power and water. It's not in the loop with reservations online, so may be first come first serve. It will fit a small trailer, tent or pop up.


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 27, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Stocking numbers from a few weeks ago: Winfield got something like 1200 trout, Vogel got 300.
> 
> They are very different lakes.  Your kids might actually enjoy Vogel more, and as you said, it's about a 10 minute drive over Wolfpen Gap to Winfield.



How often do they stock the lake? Thinking of going up there Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (May 28, 2014)

not sure how often Winfield Scott is stocked, but the NorthGA news listed Winfield Scott as being stocked this week. Dave


----------



## Natty Bumppo (May 28, 2014)

There will be a fishing rodeo on June 7 at Winfield Scott for kids.  There will be a lot of fish stocked for this along with prizes for the kids fishing.


----------



## Klag (May 28, 2014)

Is it just trout in there?  Or anything else?  I pass by there while day-hiking the Appalachian Trail a lot but never fished there.  Haven't fished in years actually.

How do you fish there, just worms?   Lures?


----------



## riprap (May 29, 2014)

Klag said:


> Is it just trout in there?  Or anything else?  I pass by there while day-hiking the Appalachian Trail a lot but never fished there.  Haven't fished in years actually.
> 
> How do you fish there, just worms?   Lures?



There is bream, trout, bass, yellow perch and crappie that I know of. The trout will hit spinners, power bait, corn...just have to see what they're in the mood for. The BIG bass are almost impossible to catch. I have been fishing there for 30 yrs and just caught a crappie in there for the first time a couple of years ago.


----------



## panfried0419 (May 29, 2014)

Lake Winfield Scott is great.


----------

